# Reformed Churches in Switzerland



## limamichelle (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello All!
i moved to Switzerland a couple of months ago, i'm English  (and i do not speak any other language as of yet. lol).

I have been looking for a biblical church here in Switzerland, and i was wondering does anyone know of one? English speaking preferred, but to be honest i'm so dissatisfied with my current church that i would go for a German speaking biblical church!

I'm currently in Zurich but i don't mind traveling far and wide round Swiss for a good church. 

Help


----------

